# Ephemeris Apps



## MusoD (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Has anyone experience of using one of the ephemeris apps out there? I've tried the Photographer's Ephemeris desk top app, but it seems very clunky and awkward to move the map around and place pins. I'm wondering if the App is much better. 

I also hear quite a lot about PhotoPills? Any thoughts?

One interesting thing that caught my eye though is the Skyfire add on to the Photographer's Ephemeris. While this is a subscription service, how accurate are people finding it at predicting red sunsets?

I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2017)

I use the TPE app on my iPhone and iPad for planning. Works very well.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 31, 2017)

TPE is very good app for planning. Skyfire can only be as accurate as the weather forecast  There is a web site WeatherWx that is free.


----------



## MusoD (Oct 31, 2017)

Great, thanks folks. 

The Skyfire element does look very interesting, and I never realised we could predict the colour of the skies. I understand that it relies heavily on the weather forecasts, but is it accurate enough to rely on?

Thanks for the nod towards WeatherWX, I'll check that out.


----------



## MusoD (Oct 31, 2017)

jprusa said:


> There is a web site WeatherWx that is free.



Just looking for this, did you mean SunsetWX? Looks good.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 31, 2017)

MusoD said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > There is a web site WeatherWx that is free.
> ...


Wow screwed that up, sorry


----------

